# errore in update

## legolasfaol

 *Quote:*   

> *Unable to determine VM for building from dependencies:
> 
>  *
> 
>  * ERROR: net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.1 failed.
> ...

 

che devo fare?

----------

## Onip

Prova a sistemare java.

----------

## legolasfaol

in che senso?

----------

## Laux

 *legolasfaol wrote:*   

> in che senso?

 

L'errore si rifà a questo:

```
Failed to determine VM for building. 
```

In pratica potresti non aver definito una Java Virtual Machine di default.

Prova a vedere con eselect quale VM hai settato, questo è il mio caso:

```
localhost laux # eselect java-vm list

Available Java Virtual Machines:

  [1]   blackdown-jdk-1.4.2

  [2]   emul-linux-x86-java-1.6

  [3]   sun-jdk-1.6  system-vm

localhost laux #
```

sta ad incicare che la mia VM di sistema è la terza...

Prova a vedere a te cosa dice, per settarne una, il comando è: 

```
eselect java-vm set "n° di scelta"
```

P.S.: Se non hai "eselect" (app-admin/eselect) installalo che è molto utile:

```
emerge eselect
```

----------

## djinnZ

java-config-1 e java-config-2   :Wink: 

----------

## legolasfaol

# eselect java-vm list

Available Java Virtual Machines:

  [1]   blackdown-jre-1.4.2

  [2]   sun-jdk-1.5

  [3]   sun-jdk-1.6  system-vm

  [4]   sun-jre-bin-1.6

----------

## legolasfaol

# java-config-1

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/java-config-1", line 14, in <module>

    from java_config import jc_options

ImportError: No module named java_config

# java-config-2

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/java-config-2", line 8, in <module>

    from java_config_2 import __version__

ImportError: No module named java_config_2

----------

## magowiz

 *legolasfaol wrote:*   

> # java-config-1
> 
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> 
>   File "/usr/bin/java-config-1", line 14, in <module>
> ...

 

non è che hai aggiornato python di recente e non hai ri-emerso i due pacchetti java-config ?

Prova a vedere se facendo :

```

emerge --oneshot =dev-java/java-config-2.1.6 =dev-java/java-config-1.3.7
```

poi dopo riprendono a funzionare.

----------

